# My new tattoo



## GREG66 (May 27, 2010)

What do yall think about the start of my new tattoo? still have a bit more to do on the inside of the arm.


----------



## G5guy23 (May 27, 2010)

Sweet tattoo bro! Thinking of getting one myself!


----------



## bullgator (May 27, 2010)

Nice.....similar to the Bone Collector logo.


----------



## work2play (May 27, 2010)

cool beans


----------



## gordylew (May 27, 2010)

Is that an Elvis skull?


----------



## PChunter (May 27, 2010)

whats up with the jerry curl hair do on that skull.........looks good bro


----------



## THWACKG5 (May 27, 2010)

PChunter said:


> whats up with the jerry curl hair do on that skull.........looks good bro



HAHA Now all he needs is a big ol pick stickin out of it!!! 

Just kidding Greg....it looks cool man!


----------



## bigbarrow (May 27, 2010)

Looks good man!!


----------



## GREG66 (Jun 1, 2010)

PChunter said:


> whats up with the jerry curl hair do on that skull.........looks good bro



HAHA it is a cover up of an unwanted tattoo, so we were limited to what we could do. It is suposed to be smoke but it didnt turn out just like we wanted it to.


----------



## DEERFU (Jun 1, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## JW2 (Jun 1, 2010)

Good lookin ink!


----------



## country_guy9734 (Jun 2, 2010)

looks good man


----------



## NGAWALKINGTALL (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice tat bro, got one myself what ya think ?


----------



## Full Pull (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks cool bro.


----------



## GREG66 (Jun 3, 2010)

NGAWALKINGTALL said:


> Nice tat bro, got one myself what ya think ?



I like it it looks real good! Congrats!


----------



## Woodscrew (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks like the waste of 2 good arms but thats just my opinion. Will be a good mark for the man to identify you by if you ever get in any trouble.


----------



## olcowman (Jun 3, 2010)

Come on you bunch of girls. One of ya'll needs to go and get the GON logo tattooed in a prominent location.


----------



## livetohunt (Jun 3, 2010)

What do you do when the Bone Collector's popularity fades like Buckmasters?


----------



## GREG66 (Jun 3, 2010)

Woodscrew said:


> Looks like the waste of 2 good arms but thats just my opinion. Will be a good mark for the man to identify you by if you ever get in any trouble.



haha , thanks but im not planing on gettin in trouble


----------



## GREG66 (Jun 3, 2010)

livetohunt said:


> What do you do when the Bone Collector's popularity fades like Buckmasters?



Its not a bone collector logo, just similar and it has alot of other stuff in it than just that. Fish hook,shamrock , broadheads , bullets, fish bones, and a few other things that are a huge part of my life. my kids names are inked on me also. And a few others , thanks for your input though.


----------



## NGAWALKINGTALL (Jun 3, 2010)

GREG66 said:


> Its not a bone collector logo, just similar and it has alot of other stuff in it than just that. Fish hook,shamrock , broadheads , bullets, fish bones, and a few other things that are a huge part of my life. my kids names are inked on me also. And a few others , thanks for your input though.



Bone collector  haaaa yea bro got my kids names on my back also, i feel ya on huge part of my life thing !! good hunting


----------

